# Preference - bull barrel or barrel bushing



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, so what is your preference in 1911s.... Bull barrel or traditional bushing?

I am probably in the minority, but, I personally prefer a bull barrel. Using a tiny piece of a paperclip to keep the spring/guiderod captured is easy. I prefer that to messing with a bushing that needs a wrench because it is so tight...


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

I like the bull barreled guns, and have owned a few. I converted most to a regular GI guide rod by use of an EGW recoil spring plug, so don't even need a paper clip.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Barrel bushing for me.


----------



## Brian48 (Dec 1, 2014)

For sub-compact 1911s, I like the bull barrel. For full or commander size, I prefer the traditional barrel bushing.


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

my two 1911's the Sig 1911 Emperor Scorpion Carry has the bushing and my Colt Defender Lightweight is a bull barrel but I like both


----------

